# Training Rollers



## JT Lofts (Oct 22, 2011)

I am trying to train my second round of roller pigeons to a portable kit box. (the first set was young and doing great till a hawk scattered them and they never returned) These birds that I have now are older than the others I had and i am nervous about them flying off. Anyway the question is I heard you can tie one of there wings when you are training them to trap. Is this a good practice to use if so how do you tie them. If its bad I apologize please let me know the best safest method. Thanks in advance


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

I've heard of guys taping the first 3 primary feathers together and training older birds not quite settled to their portable that way.
Mark W.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Training older birds, you can tape the first 4-5 primaries on one wing (preferably) and they won't be able to fly more than 4-5 feet at best. It keeps them grounded...but watch out for hawks and others BOP.


----------



## JT Lofts (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay, sounds great. Thanks for all the help.


----------

